# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [05-05-17] Ultimate Multi Tool QcFire v0.7.1 - Reset EFS, Loader Update...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.7.1 The Ultimate Qualcomm Module  Repair almost all Qualcomm Devices supporting Firehose Protocol*   _Supported Brands_ *- Alcatel
- Cherry Mobile
- Coolpad
- Huawei
- HTC
- Lenovo
- Lyf
- Micromax
- OnePlus
- Oppo
- Swipe
- Vivo
- Xiami
- YU* _ 
Supported CPUs for Auto Detection_ - 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26 _
Supported CPUs with Internal Loaders:_ - 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26   *Added Support for MSM8917* * 
EFS Reset*
- Reset EFS without Root etc.
- Be careful to make Backup of Security using Read Firmware option to avoid any issue later.
- Some phones may need to write back working QCN for network. * 
Disable Mi Account (Beta Test)*
- Now it is moved under a separate button.
- It may try to disable relock of Mi Account.
- It is just a test option, may work, or may not work completely. * 
Fixed Auto Detection Routine and Loader Selection* - Last update had issue selecting correct loader, Now it is fixed.
- If you get "Write Err!", you can try with different loader of same Chipset by unticking Auto Detect.* * * 
Some Internal Improvement and bugfixes.*    *Supported Features:* - Read Firmware (Encrypted QcFire Format)
- Read Firmware (Factory Format)
- Write Firmware (Encrypted QcFire Format)
- Write Firmware (Factory Format)
- Custom Flashing of only selected partitions
- EFS and Calibration Data Protection Option to avoid flashing of critical partitions.
- Reset Mi Account
- Reset FRP (Google Account)
- Format Userdata
- Factory Reset of Mi Devices (sideload)
- Reboot to EDL mode (Xiaomi Devices)   **** SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR CONTINUOUS SUPPORT  ****   *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned... More Amazing Updates On The Way...  *  *
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable fro  m Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*   *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

